# Islamic School - April 2015



## SlimJim (Apr 9, 2015)

Visited with TheVampiricSquid and Chopper! 

The short story with this place is that it was originally a Victorian orphanage. In later years it became a seminary and also ballet school and ultimately became an Islamic school. It's infamy came about when in the late 90s, Abu Hamza used it to train his acolytes in the use of automatic weaponry and handguns. Further dodgy goings on were reported later on and the Police raided the place in 2006.

The location of the place is in a sparsely populated, predominantly upper class, inland area of my home county! It's easy to see why Abu Hamza was using it, because it's right out of the way of everyone. The grounds have added privacy from areas of coppice and small copses, as well as a ton of thick brambles! We spend some time skulking around the outside, looking in old asbestos buildings and being very cautious as there were a number of vehicles on the grounds. On closer inspection it was revealed that they were write-offs.

The first wing of the building we got into. It included numerous side rooms with squat toilets, European toilets, areas for washing before prayer and urinals.


DSC04096 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

I've had bad experiences with these things in the past...


Islamic Bog Shot by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Corridor which we got to the end of, gently opened the door and heard voices in the adjacent room. We wrote it off as just secca paying a visit and went back the way we came.


DSC04098 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Next stop was the pigeon poop encrusted chapel.


Poop Encrusted by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC04108 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC04107 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Finding a way into the main building, the first room we stumbled upon was a very small classroom.


Mr.Slim Abdullah Abu Jafar Jim by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

We opened up one of the desks and it was revealed to be full off some very new looking books...


Somehow I think We're Not Alone... by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

As we made out way back out, we all got a shock as we realised someone was coming down the stairs, so we dived into a side room full of junk. We all stood there, trying to look valiant and not like we were on the verge of soiling ourselves, but it was a false alarm! We ventured back out of the room and made our way further down a hallway, as it became more and more apparent that there was a number of children in the building (could hear adults bellowing and children squawking and running around). We could also smell Eastern food and spices on the go. We reconsidered our situation: We were tempted to press on, as was I to burst in to one of the side rooms full of unsuspecting people for good video footage, but wasn't sure how they'd deal with it. Especially considering cultural issues, potential language barriers and the fact there were children around. In the end, common sense prevailed and we abandoned ship. We got outside by the main gate and a load of people drove past us on the track. A dude in Arabic attire stepped out, so we decided to approach him and ask if we could take some external shots. In short he said no, explaining that it was a school and mosque (I had no idea it was still active!). He was surprisingly calm and polite. 

I didn't get much in the way of decent photos, but there's a lot of video to follow! My descriptions of the explore will tie more in with that as I was filming almost constantly. Just editing the first part at the moment!

It was a great start to a day of exploring on the whole! Definitely something different and thoroughly enjoyed the experience!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like you had a right adventure! 
Thanks for sharing such wonderful photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2015)

It was worth the effort but what a scare!Ace shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2015)

Lovely Pics Jim, you do get around don't you, I look forward to the video, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Apr 10, 2015)

It is indeed part occupied....start at the top and work down is the best bet here, too floor is totally abandoned with occupancy seemingly expanding as you go downwards....good on you getting in though, exciting explore!


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

From my understanding this building is lived in. Is knowingly "exploring" people's homes a great idea? Sounds pretty rude to me.


----------



## mookster (Apr 10, 2015)

To be honest its that which has kept me from exploring this place, I know its horses for courses and all that but I know I wouldn't feel comfortable in it.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 10, 2015)

krela said:


> From my understanding this building is lived in. Is knowingly "exploring" people's homes a great idea? Sounds pretty rude to me.



You misunderstood. We didn't knowingly explore a lived in building and pretty much left at the first signs of residential life. I went by what I'd heard from older reports that suggested squatters living on site and also security guards being present at one point too. With all that and the website stating copyright 2007, it was just a case of go down and check it out. I'm not known for asking around about locations either, so I had no current information. One wing was full of clutter and empty and the chapel at the back is well and truly derelict, so we had no idea it was inhabited until we heard a lot of children and spoke to the man out front towards the end. So I suppose I'd better say now to anyone that might be considering it as an explore - I can confirm that it is a mosque and school and is inhabited! Like I mentioned before, despite my juvenile sense of humour, I didn't want to startle anyone or get caught up in fisticuffs and I certainly didn't want to freak out any children. I hope that maybe clears things up a little.


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

I know slimjim that's specifically why i used the word knowingly, I know you didn't know. 

I was responding to brickworx post really. I should have quoted it to make that clear, sorry.

It was also intended as a question to future visitors.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 10, 2015)

krela said:


> I know slimjim that's specifically why i used the word knowingly, I know you didn't know.
> 
> I was responding to brickworx post really. I should have quoted it to make that clear, sorry.
> 
> It was also intended as a question to future visitors.



No worries, mate! All is clear now!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 10, 2015)

krela said:


> I know slimjim that's specifically why i used the word knowingly, I know you didn't know.
> 
> I was responding to brickworx post really. I should have quoted it to make that clear, sorry.
> 
> It was also intended as a question to future visitors.






krela said:


> From my understanding this building is lived in. Is knowingly "exploring" people's homes a great idea? Sounds pretty rude to me.



Its not 'lived in' or anyone's 'home' to my knowledge. Part used yes, residential? Not so sure about that ....My post was based on my visit to the (clearly derelict) chapel through which I gained access to the main building (of which there are two and if looks as if SlimJim saw the other one to the one I did). I explored the derelict areas ONLY (as you can see from my pics) until rumbled by Secca, was asked to leave and did so... It's honestly news to me that it's at all lived in and I saw no sign of any kids or regular usage thoughout my explore.

My ethics are tight when it comes to exploring and wouldn't dream of knowingly poking around in someone's home and would advise others not to visit here if that is the case as yes, it's clearly rude if not downright unethical in this hobby of ours!!


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2015)

I Thought krelas reply could be misunderstood, believe me if he believed your intrusion was deliberate he would have contacted you by PM.
I expect many of us have found folk living in property we thought was empty, I always apologized, explained what I was doing there and got out quick.


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

smiler said:


> I Thought krelas reply could be misunderstood, believe me if he believed your intrusion was deliberate he would have contacted you by PM.
> I expect many of us have found folk living in property we thought was empty, I always apologized, explained what I was doing there and got out quick.



Yes exactly this, I was asking a question more than anything. 

I'm not entirely sure if this location is someone's home (squat or otherwise) but it seems that way from this and previous posts over the past couple of years. So for me personally it's best avoided, and from a forum point of view is probably best not posted (at least with any reference to inhabitants), as it's not a great act to be publicising to the outside world.

It can be so difficult to tell what's what and mistakes are easy to make, as smiler said. Occupational hazard!


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 10, 2015)

krela said:


> Yes exactly this, I was asking a question more than anything.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this location is someone's home (squat or otherwise) but it seems that way from this and previous posts over the past couple of years. So for me personally it's best avoided, and from a forum point of view is probably best not posted (at least with any reference to inhabitants), as it's not a great act to be publicising to the outside world.
> 
> It can be so difficult to tell what's what and mistakes are easy to make, as smiler said. Occupational hazard!



Yeah, I'd treat it as confirmed occupied for now and I won't be returning or posting any more material concerning the site on the forum. I prefer to be a neutral entity and not have any effect on squatters, legal inhabitants, other explorers, photographers, etc. To be honest I'm sure the powers that be are aware of any presence there anyway


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing , I enjoyed that, look forward to seeing your video


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 13, 2015)

Like Slimjim we paid a visit here earlier this month completely unaware there were people 'living' or using the building for whatever purpose. Some parts such as the chapel are clearly derelict and with no signs of life we went in. Interestingly we later noticed a number of cars looking like they were 'hidden' away at the rear of the building. Upon hearing voices inside we were seen within seconds, made our apologies and left the way we had entered. I'd taken only 4 photos! 
What use the building is being put to these days I have no idea but we all know some of it's history.
If I had to choose one word about the place it would be odd - very odd!


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 13, 2015)

Red Mole said:


> Like Slimjim we paid a visit here earlier this month completely unaware there were people 'living' or using the building for whatever purpose. Some parts such as the chapel are clearly derelict and with no signs of life we went in. Interestingly we later noticed a number of cars looking like they were 'hidden' away at the rear of the building. Upon hearing voices inside we were seen within seconds, made our apologies and left the way we had entered. I'd taken only 4 photos!
> What use the building is being put to these days I have no idea but we all know some of it's history.
> If I had to choose one word about the place it would be odd - very odd!



The cars are odd, because they look quite clean and new. On close inspection it's obvious that they're write-offs and are being stored for some unknown reason. Why anyone would stick them all up there, I have no idea. The flat bed transit freaked us out too, because the first thing I thought when we saw it was pikies! Agreed though, the atmosphere is unusual in there!


----------

